# AT&T TV - Extended Recording for Sports



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

When YouTube TV dropped one my RSNs on Thursday, I signed up for AT&T TV on Friday morning.

The service reminds me of DirecTV. I don't have the box yet. I am using the app on my Samsung TV.

The only negative that I see so far is no way to extend recordings. 

It does not have a Roku app either. 

We have been subscribing to YTTV and Sling. I will be able to cancel Sling now. I have already cancelled YTTV.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

Honest question, why did you do that? With the contracts, fees and price hike after year one, no thanks.

That said I saw someone else on the 506 sports message board doing the same so there must be a demand for it. Curious to hear your reviews.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

garn9173 said:


> Honest question, why did you do that? With the contracts, fees and price hike after year one, no thanks.
> 
> That said I saw someone else on the 506 sports message board doing the same so there must be a demand for it. Curious to hear your reviews.


I watch just about every Braves' game. My wife watches the Hallmark channels. I tried Hulu Live. I didn't really care for it.

I also like RFD-TV. I have missed it since I dropped DirecTV.

I also assumed with AT&T adding the Cubs' new channel that the RSNs should be settled for a couple of years to see how this shakes out.


----------



## rjk1977 (Mar 7, 2020)

Pricey!!!!!!!!


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I recorded a college basketball game today. The time was extended on it.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dstout said:


> I recorded a college basketball game today. The time was extended on it.


Interesting. I tested this on 2 NBA games over the weekend and time wasn't automatically extended.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

How is pausing, rewind spring and fast-forwarding live TV? Also how is the PQ and sound? Thanks.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

rey_1178 said:


> Interesting. I tested this on 2 NBA games over the weekend and time wasn't automatically extended.


I recorded a few games(one one was to have a buffer). I will see what they show.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

CraigerM said:


> How is pausing, rewind spring and fast-forwarding live TV? Also how is the PQ and sound? Thanks.


PQ and sound are fine to me. I do notice that is takes the PQ a few seconds to clear up on channel changes. I can't tell a difference between it and YTTV.

As for pausing and rewinding live TV. I can pause, not sure about rewinding. I haven't installed the box that AT&T sent yet.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

dstout said:


> PQ and sound are fine to me. I do notice that is takes the PQ a few seconds to clear up on channel changes. I can't tell a difference between it and YTTV.
> 
> As for pausing and rewinding live TV. I can pause, not sure about rewinding. I haven't installed the box that AT&T sent yet.


That is one of the things I like about YTTV. You can pause live tv for a long time. I've done it for about 45 minutes but honestly don't know what the limit is. Once you start watching again you can FF/REW. It's all done in the cloud as it doesn't use any storage on your streaming device. It works really well.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> How is pausing, rewind spring and fast-forwarding live TV? Also how is the PQ and sound? Thanks.


As long as you use the box for the ATT TV app these functions are very close the real deal, meaning as if you were using a real dvr. On pausing live tv I believe there was a day I had it on pause for an hour and forgot about it. I'd like to confirm this. A long buffer would be nice for sure. Picture quality in my experience is a tad better than YTTV and it's a top quality the moment the channel comes up but this may depend how good your internet connection is.

Sound is nice too as you actually get surround sound on content that has it.


----------

